# In the Heart of the Sea Blu-ray Giveaway Entry Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack – much to the thanks of Mike "Movie Guru" Edwards – is giving away a Blu-ray copy of In the Heart of the Sea (review copy)! Mike recently reviewed this movie and gave it high marks for audio and video with a noteworthy nod to the film's killer Atmos audio encode.*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: You must be a member of Home Theater Shack and live in the Continental U.S. and be a registered member as of March 1, 2016.

If you fulfill those qualifications, then simply type "IN" below and you're entered!

This contest will run from Friday March 18 through Friday March 25 (8:00AM EST).
To enter you must live in the Continental United States (Lower 48).

Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck! :T*​


----------



## mtgaines (Mar 8, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> *Home Theater Shack – much to the thanks of Mike "Movie Guru" Edwards – is givingaway a Blu-ray copy of In the Heart of the Sea (review copy)! Mike recently reviewed this movie and gave it high marks for audio and video with a noteworthy nod to the film's killer Atmos audio encode.*
> 
> *Entry qualification is plain and simple: You must be a member of Home Theater Shack and live in the Continental U.S. and be a registered member as of March 1, 2016.
> 
> ...


In


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

In 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is that:

IN

or "IN"

Sorry, I couldn't help myself! Where did the smiley's go?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think he meant "IIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN"!!!!!!!!!!!!!(lots of reverb)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

IN


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

IN

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

IN


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

In please.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

In


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

IN


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Entries are now closed - good luck!


----------

